
blog.pmarca.com: You have to love this industry - brlewis
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/10/you-have-to-lov.html
======
ivankirigin
Bad mouthing a market you're about to buy into isn't so dumb. If he were super
enthusiastic about Facebook in the first discussion, Microsoft might have had
to pay more to get the deal.

"It's just a fad" == "I can walk away from this deal" -- one of the best
negotiating positions possible.

------
g00dn3ss
The funny thing is that, for once, most people probably agree with Balmer's
original statement.

I don't see how Facebook could not be a fad. Unlike Google or even Microsoft,
they aren't solving any real technology problems. They are providing a service
that is essentially a limited version of the internet at large. I'm not saying
they won't be around at all in five years. Just that the noobs will eventually
tire of poking each other and paying to send each other icons.

------
run4yourlives
No kidding.

I'm almost wondering if Microsoft's move was less about Facebook and more
about upping Google.

~~~
vlad
Maybe Steve and Mark are both Harvard drop-outs, and the Google founders
aren't? Steve lost one hacker (in Bill leaving the company) so now he's going
for the next-in-kin?

~~~
jaed
Just a clarification...Steve graduated.

